# im a NEWBIE and im PROUD teehee



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Olivia, welcome to the forum


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi olivia. wow thats a lot of information on you 

welcome to the forum


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

HI AND WELCOME!!!! :lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> hi olivia. wow thats a lot of information on you
> 
> welcome to the forum



i know, right!!! i was bored so i just had to type all of that! hehehe thanks its good to be here!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

